# cyp tibeticums



## monocotman (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi,

a photo of two big cyp. tibeticums that I've just received from Holger Perner at Hengduan Mountain Biotechnology Ltd.
I'm well pleased with these plants - they have excellent roots.
They were ordered from the email offer sent out last autumn and were labelled large 2 shoot size.
They've just been potted up. It is probably touch and go whether the shoots flower or blast this year as they've both just started to grow.
I'm glad that I persevered with this source as I had a bad experience the first time they offered cyps over a year ago. 
They all arrived growing but weakened and gradually died during the season,

Regards,

David


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 23, 2013)

Interesting, I've been curious about that company, it's nice to see an example of what they're offering.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 23, 2013)

very nice!!! Happy blooming!


----------



## JPMC (Mar 23, 2013)

Your images made me want to look them up. The website would not load for me this AM. Perhaps it's under routine maintenance?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 23, 2013)

David, very nice plants, but obviously have undergone some shock from traveling - pretty much unavoidable when done through the proper channels. For curiosity's sake, do you know how long they were in transit?

As a rule I don't like getting Cyps shipped in the spring unless they are seedling plants that are fully dormant. As you noted, flower buds typically blast when plants are spring shipped, but almost never do when sent in the fall.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2013)

*tibeticum transit*

JPMC - they send out e mail lists in the autumn for cyps. You don't usually see list of cyps for sale on their web site.
Tom - I don't know how long the plants were in transit but it has to be less time than last year.
They come to an orchid show in Germany and bring the plants with them.
I know last year that they had customs difficulties - it may have been the first time that they tried to export cyps.
Anyway my plants arrived pretty much in growth and very much weakened.
They gradually died over the course of the summer.
This time I decided to buy the largest plants possible to give the best chance
of survival,
David


----------



## JPMC (Mar 24, 2013)

monocotman said:


> JPMC - they send out e mail lists in the autumn for cyps. You don't usually see list of cyps for sale on their web site.
> Tom - I don't know how long the plants were in transit but it has to be less time than last year.
> They come to an orchid show in Germany and bring the plants with them.
> I know last year that they had customs difficulties - it may have been the first time that they tried to export cyps.
> ...



Interesting. I must find a way to get on their mailing list.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I went to the show and picked up my order: a tibeticum that looks just as yours, a 2-growth plectrochilum and two bardolphianums with 2-3 growth, all in prime condition.
My Cyp order from last year is doing fine, although I can't guarantee that all of the seedlings are still alive.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice roots, 
I was scared after last year and what I seen in dResden last year. 
So I refused to buy from them last year. 
This year I ordered 2 changinea 
Till ow it has not arrived, lets wait I will show you. 
But when they have sanded yours out, why is mine not hear.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 25, 2013)

Dido -email them.
I received an e mail telling me that they had been posted and were on their way,
Regards,
David


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

I will do liek that. 

I would be scared if my paph and the 2 others stand in the post over the weekend, as temp droped again over the weekned.


----------

